# Prototype-Humidor "Handcrafted in USA"



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

A while back _I posted a thread_ asking if there was any interest.

Well, I have come up with a prototype, drew it all out and I'm ready to get in to the shop and build the first prototype.

The drawing is in Walnut & Spanish Cedar.

The finish will be a simple hand rubbed oil finish.

No frills - just a nice, handcrafted humidor out of domestic woods. The hinges will be low cost Home Depot type hinges.

Overall dimensions: 16" x 12" x 6-1/2" tall.

Capacity:

Inside dims - Bottom Level: 14-1/4" x 9-1/4" x 1-1/2"
Lower Tray: 9-1/4" x 6-5/8" x 1-1/8"
Upper Tray: 9-3/4" x 6-5/8" x 1-1/8"

Glass Top

I did a cost analysis on it and I am thinking I could produce these for $175 or $200 shipped. Based on making 5 or more at one time.

The Walnut can be substituted for Cherry, Oak or Maple - or even Ash or some other relatively cost efficient woods. I am using walnut in the prototype because I already have some in the wood shop.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I will probably start building the prototype in the morning.


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a sweet design!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

For under 200 its something I could easily see on my desk!


Nice work and keep us updated




Shawn


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

I am really looking forward to seeing how this turns out 

jason


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice design!! I like how the inner trays go in. Keep us posted.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice looking design. I was wondering how you are going to seal the glass top?


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Very good looking humi. Great work.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Very nice looking design. I was wondering how you are going to seal the glass top?


Glad ya asked....as it took me quite a while to figure that one out. I came up with a series of cuts that will allow for a very good seal. Hopefully you can see in the picture. The thin strip of spanish cedar will actually "lock" in the glass. No glue or anything on that part, as there may be a requirement down the road to replace the glass. Bunch of cuts on that lid....but, all quite doable. Probably put a bead of silicone in there as well.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks incredible my friend. Keep us updated!


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice. I was wondering if it was more cost efficient with a glass top or a solid wood top? Personally I would prefer a wood top.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

m3guy said:


> Very nice. I was wondering if it was more cost efficient with a glass top or a solid wood top? Personally I would prefer a wood top.


Yes, a wooden top would add additional cost. Easily done, but it would add more expense.

Also, I could make the trays two full size trays giving more capacity, but you wouldn't be able to slide them back & forth. They would have to lift out.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ed. Good idea about the sealing the glass top. I would for sure go with the bead of silicone because too many humidors with glass tops are notorious for allowing humidity out.

Also, what program are you using here? SketchUp?


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice, great CAD work...
Vinnie


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Hi Ed. Good idea about the sealing the glass top. I would for sure go with the bead of silicone because too many humidors with glass tops are notorious for allowing humidity out.
> 
> Also, what program are you using here? SketchUp?


Yes, I will go with the silicone. This one will be tight..for sure. Sketchup, yes. Not a bad program for free.... it can be used for all sorts of stuff.

I started cutting wood this morning, and I am going to make the parts for 3 boxes. Although I only have enough spanish cedar to finish one. I am partial to the Bird's Eye maple on the left - but the walnut is more representative for what my intent is, so it wouldn't be a good example. Then, there's the curly maple in the middle.... Decisions, decisions....

I just had this wood laying around and figured I would put it to use. Although the Bird's Eye, on the norm - would be pretty expensive. I was lucky and had it laying around from another project... At any rate - here's the start...


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

Very Nice, not knowing what you have picked, but I don't recall ever seeing anything at Home Depot that would match the rest of the quality of this. Rockler might have some that would be more inline? Just a thought. Nice Job!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

scottwpreston said:


> Very Nice, not knowing what you have picked, but I don't recall ever seeing anything at Home Depot that would match the rest of the quality of this. Rockler might have some that would be more inline? Just a thought. Nice Job!


Yeah.... I know, just trying to keep it down. Hinges at rockler run about $20-$25 a set.... and then if I put on lid stays, that's another $20-$25. I do, however, have some barrel hinges and they're not too bad. Got them at Rockler some time ago.... I want to build a representation of a humidor that can be had for under $200 - getting those expensive hinges will put it out of the park for most folks.... Some of the other humidors I've built have $75 worth of brass in 'em alone.

I've searched and searched for bulk products, but the bottom line is if you want quality hinges, then they will probably cost more than the wood. I like the barrel hinges, they're good quality and about $10 a set.... but, it with those, it would be good to have a $25 lid stay on one side to keep it from opening too far.... but, what can you do.... maybe somewhere down the road, if somebody wants something like that, then I could easily add 'em in there.... but, for now, it's about keeping it affordable...

We'll see how it goes... I do have some nice hinges down in the shop... but, again... using them would not be consistent with what I'm trying to accomplish.... You can still have quality, as the box will indeed seal tight...

Thanks for all the comments guys... helping out a lot here.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

looks to be coming along swimmingly. I like how youve stayed with your now characteristic trapezoidal top. 

Do you have visions of marketing these to retailers at all, or just keeping them direct?


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ed, I have a nice Savinelli humi and the hinge that it uses is a long piano hinge. It is nice and very sturdy. I can post a pic if you would like. I haven't checked on prices but I am thinking that a longer hinge would be cheaper than brasso type quadrant hinges that are made small and designed to hold a lot. Also the installation would require less work than barrel or quadrant hinges. Just a thought!


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

I hear ya on the hinges. I see you are down the road from me. I ride to Dohlonega for oysters on occasion.
I'm anxious to see one finished.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Well.... it's coming along pretty good, so far. My hope is to get the splines glued in, still a little work to do on that end.... and then I'll probably call it a day for today. Tomorrow, I'll bevel the top and cut the lid off, put the hinges in and start with the sanding. Might be able to get some of the Spanish Cedar in there too....

Thanks again for the interest... Having fun doing it....

Here's a pic with the basic box glued together.... everything fit quite well...










Gluing the top pieces on....and then the following pic is with the clamps taken off.... so far, so good! I was keeping my fingers crossed hoping that knot in the left corner wouldn't explode.... I accomplished what I wanted to do - wrap the knot around the corner.... Phew!

Time to go down and plane some wood down to get 1/8" splines.... cut the grooves and glue 'em in. These have to dry well, so, I'm going to let 'er sit overnight....


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

OK...one more pic... I've finished up for the day. Here's a picture showing the Walnut box with the splines cut and glued in place. The splines help with the structural integrity of the miter joint, as well as adding a decorative touch....

I had enough Spanish Cedar to go ahead and put the bottom in the Bird's Eye Maple box.... I'll be able to work on that one until near completion, leaving only the balance of the Spanish Cedar lining to do....

Thanks again for all ya'all interest.....


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Do you have visions of marketing these to retailers at all, or just keeping them direct?


Well.... that depends. My shop is not really set up for any sort of production. But, I've been talking with a local cabinet maker and If there is enough interest and a demand, then we could put a production run or two together. But, for right now, It's just me and my little shop.... hoping to be able to do 3 or 4 a week....or so. But, it all depends if I can sell the durn things... lol



BTcigars said:


> Hi Ed, I have a nice Savinelli humi and the hinge that it uses is a long piano hinge.


I have some piano hinges....hanging on the wall... They look like they would do nicely as well. But, they can be kind of spendy too... I don't know how they do it over in Asia (yeah, I do).... It's tough to keep this thing down at $200 or less, which is my goal...


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

The spines are a really nice touch!


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

does your $200 leave you any room for a small profit after labor ? hard to price the labor when you are creating something that is a labor of love and passion.....


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Ed,

I'm an old cabinetmaker from way back. I say that so that you understand the depth of the words that follow: You do beautiful work. That humidor and the "V" on your website are both works of art! I hope you sell a ton of them and make a ton of money!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> Ed,
> 
> I'm an old cabinetmaker from way back. I say that so that you understand the depth of the words that follow: You do beautiful work. That humidor and the "V" on your website are both works of art! I hope you sell a ton of them and make a ton of money!


Thank you very much..... quite humbling from a fellow woodworker!



mdrumm said:


> does your $200 leave you any room for a small profit after labor ? hard to price the labor when you are creating something that is a labor of love and passion.....


Not too much, really.... but, it does keep the hobby alive! Wife is squeezing the nickel and the buffalo on the back needs her to let go a little bit...

Although, I can and do make higher end humidors (not that these are low end, just affordable) - but, they move rather slowly.... it could be months before one sells....

Plus.... with the economy the way it is.... It would be unrealistic to ask for more... and expect anybody to buy one.... for the moment.

Granted.... I have been laid off from work and I would really like to see this thing take off and maybe do it full time.... every time I get close to that point, the alarm goes off and I wake up....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like you are doing a great job, I really like the Birds Eye! Keep up the good work and good luck on getting some sold!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

im really liking the step by step pics, keep up the good work


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a late start in the shop this afternoon, but overall - had a pretty good day.

I was able to glue up the other two boxes, lids and all... and cut in and placed the splines.... The bottom box, Bird's Eye Maple got some nice ebony splines.... thought the contrast would be pretty good... (Plus, a fellow here has put dibs on this one...and I asked him what he wanted for the splines).... The Curly Maple box got Bloodwood.... another really cool wood... hard as nails and really nice dark red tone... I've made a few boxes out of bloodwood... just working on my scraps for the spline work.










Then...trimmed off and sanded down the splines....










Next up.... bevel the tops... that's always a little bit nerve racking... the blade has to be raised pretty high for that.... plus, not a good time to sneeze or anything either... Then, I sanded them down to 150 grit... will wind up going to 220, but I got a good jump on the sanding today...










Then came the fun part....cutting off the lids. You want to cut them so there's just a tad shy of going all the way through... then finish it off with a box cutter or something... Otherwise, The lid can be hard to keep straight and the resulting tilting can screw it up pretty good...

Again, not a good time to sneeze or have an itchy nose... as this is a critical cut for the overall appearance when the box closes... and, it looks like my measurements for the spline placing worked out pretty good.... I learned the hard way before and forgot to account for the blade thickness...










Tomorrow, I'll finish sanding them down and probably put the oil finish on them before I install the hinges and lids... easier that way. Then, I get to start on the fun part!!! Cutting the Spanish Cedar.... my shop will smell pretty good for the next couple of days...










So far.... Looks like things are coming together as planned... It always helps to draw them out first...that way, when you go to the shop, you've already built it on paper... or in the computer in this case.

Hope I'm not boring ya'all.... and sorry I didn't get some more pictures of the how to's... but, time just sort of got away from me... and, I sat down and smoked an Oliva V while I was waiting for all that glue to dry up.... Another aromatic accent for the shop.... ainkiller: <---the little lady when she came to see what I was doing and to make sure I haven't cut my fingers off or anything....


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

:smoke2:

They are looking very good.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm watching eagerly to see the finished product. I don't know if I could swing the price currently but I would love to get rid of one of my other humi's for one of these!


----------



## Czubaka (Jul 25, 2009)

Definitely not boring us! I'm amazed with your skill and attention to detail; so much so I'd love to commission you to build one for me. However, I can't seem to think of any special design at this point...

So far just using Kauri wood and Japanese inspired are as far as I've gotten.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

iairj84 said:


> I'm watching eagerly to see the finished product. I don't know if I could swing the price currently but I would love to get rid of one of my other humi's for one of these!


Well....drop me a PM and we'll see if we can work something out... I'll work with anybody who wants one of my humidors.....



Czubaka said:


> Definitely not boring us! I'm amazed with your skill and attention to detail; so much so I'd love to commission you to build one for me. However, I can't seem to think of any special design at this point...
> 
> So far just using Kauri wood and Japanese inspired are as far as I've gotten.


Thank you so much for the compliment.... I'd love to build one for you... PM me with some ideas and I can work on something... I have already drafted up a Kyodai... that would be an interesting conversion, would really have to think through how to seal everything... and in place of a mirror, put a really cool cigar picture in there....

As far as working with Kauri.... wow. Those of you who don't know Kauri, it is certified "ancient" wood - at least 50,000 years old found buried and preserved in New Zeland.... doesn't get much rarer than that. And the wood has an iridescent quality that if finished properly...just shimmers...

Just for the heck of it, I changed the wood on this proto to Kauri...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice work Ed--I enjoy seeing the progress and it looks like you have it under control.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Time for a break.... I just cut up some spanish cedar, I had to re-saw the board...otherwise 1/2 of the board would have wound up in the dust collector bag.... Then, I planed it down to 3/8". On these humi's I'm going with 3/8" lining....Although, 1/4" would be sufficient. 1/8".... no way!










Then....over to the table saw to trim them up for a perfect fit.... they are just dry fit for now. I'm taking them out and will finish sanding and then probably install the lid and oil it down. I'm now going to go down and do the top linings....


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Just a quick update - The Bird's Eye Maple & the Curly Maple humi's have been spoken for.... Thanks Matt & Jim!

I plan on doing another run next week - if anybody has any preference that might be interested - drop me a note and I'll get the wood. Cherry, Walnut, Maple, Oak... the price I have listed basically covers any wood in the $5-6 per board foot range.... I'll make 'em out of anything, but it could affect pricing....

That is..of course, if there's any interest....


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Update-Humidor "Handcrafted in USA" Prototype*

I got to the point to install the hinges... cut all the spanish cedar and made sure it fit...cut the glass... final sanding has to happen after the hinges are installed...

Well, I had only one set of hings, I thought I had about 4 or 5 sets.... And, I didn't find this out until close to the end of the day... I ordered some more from Rockler, not sure when I'll get 'em, but need 'em before I can finish the Bird's Eye & the Curly Maple....

I did, however have one set and was able to move on with one of them. So, I went with walnut... that is... the prototype.... from drawing on to what you see here.... Coming along pretty good... Nice & Tight... and the spanish cedar isn't even glued in yet... and the glass holding thing I came up with is working great!

I put on the first coat of oil... I love this part!!! I'm going to wait until the oil dries before I finish 'er up... but, it'll be out of the shop tomorrow. This one is still up for grabs.




























The Curly Maple is going to our other BOTL MDRUM or "Matt" from St. Louis, MO.... sorry Matt, gonna have to wait for hinges too... but, while I wait I'm gonna play around and see what I can do with your humidor, since you're the first one to buy one of these..... do something with the down time. You won't see that one again until I get it oiled...

The Bird's Eye Maple is going to our BOTL Jenady, or Jim from Foristell, MO. Jim wanted a lid stay added on, so I did get that ready to install... still, have to wait for the hinges to proceed.










Anyway, I need to work on some trays now too.... Tomorrow.

Thanks for watching....


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

how many sticks do you think these would hold? VERY nice, i might be inclined to order....

Have you received any orders yet? have you finalized pricing?


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

funny how the world keeps getting smaller!! Jenandy is just a couple of miles down the road from me - we will have to get together and puff over our new acquisitions!! Jim you have Great Taste!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

paul01036 said:


> how many sticks do you think these would hold? VERY nice, i might be inclined to order....
> 
> Have you received any orders yet? have you finalized pricing?


It's my intent to sell the version you see in the walnut below, will look much better once it's assembled and the trays are in place.... Take a couple of good pics in a nice environment... for $175.00 plus packaging & shipping for $25.00

I wanted to get something nice out there MADE IN AMERICA for under $200.... Basic Model if you will. Can be Oak, Cherry, Walnut or most any domestic wood - which is really quite nice to work with.

The wood would be purchased locally also helping the economy of our lumber yard, which will help the economy of our sawmills.... and everybody working there (hopefully) smokes cigars... and they'll buy more cigars from our B&M's.... etc..etc...etc... Instead of going to Mao Tse Tung and building the worlds biggest dam.

At any rate... there are other things we can do if the BOTL who orders one might want to have... like a lid stay and maybe some other kind of wood totally, which would affect the cost.

So, to answer your question the best I can - they'll be $175. Additional hardware or other wood can be discussed and negotiated.... I think I need to make a wood top model too.... but, that might be another $25 or so...

And to answer your other question - most Humi vendors use the outside dimensions in cubic inches - 100 cigars for every 700 cubic inches. So, based on that, the outside dims on this one are 16" x 12" x 6.5"... that makes it 1248 cubic inches which translates to 178. But, we know how that goes.... Trays take up real estate and I don't think the were thinking about Brazilia cones either.....

Thanks again for all the interest! I'm having a blast!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

mdrumm said:


> funny how the world keeps getting smaller!! Jenandy is just a couple of miles down the road from me - we will have to get together and puff over our new acquisitions!! Jim you have Great Taste!


I started to post saying almost the same thing but was called away. Keep that thought in mind.


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed,
Your stuff is looking great! Funny to have someone ask about Kauri, I was just reading an interesting article about it the other day. I think you might have hit on something with these things! I'm working up something to see if you might have an interest in working on. I'll get to you when I have a better scope on it. Thanks for a great thread, nice pics too.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Ed, dropped you a PM. Let me know what you have left in this run or what you can produce your next run.

Have a little stashed away right now just for one of these. I'm sold. Beautiful work!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It looks to me that the lid and body right now are just flush with each other. Is there going to be a lip of cedar that goes up into the lid, or is it just going to stay flush as it is now?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> It looks to me that the lid and body right now are just flush with each other. Is there going to be a lip of cedar that goes up into the lid, or is it just going to stay flush as it is now?


Yes, the spanish cedar angles away from the bottom towards the inside and then it's corresponding angle on the lid size will close tightly coming down from the top.

I went to the cad and took away the hardwood - so this is what the spanish cedar is doing when the box is closed - and open. It will be a very nice fitting, tight seal.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Started up a new one today.... since I have to wait for hinges to come in....

Cherry & Macassar Ebony. Will look much better when the splines get trimmed down and everything... The 1/4" ebony trim will be where the lid is cut off, leaving the same width as the splines... 1/2 of it on the top and the other 1/2 on the bottom part of the box.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread until now. Your humidors are truly amazing Ed!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

I love your work, I love the idea of buying from a BOTL and supporting the locals, and I want one. What is the best way for us to discuss options and plans?


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

Dave - me first......


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

CajunMaduro said:


> I love your work, I love the idea of buying from a BOTL and supporting the locals, and I want one. What is the best way for us to discuss options and plans?


PM Sent, Dave...



mdrumm said:


> Dave - me first......


Matt - yours is on the bench and looking good! Just waiting on some hinges... will clean up real good... That curly maple is spectacular....I can't wait to put the oil on it and watch it come to life....


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

ed-omg 

remember 3 the same.....


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Update....

The curly maple & bloodwood humidor is going to Mdrumm (Matt).... Coming along nicely... just waiting for hinges before I can go farther... I wiped them down with mineral spirits... gives you an idea what they'll look like when oiled... but, that stuff evaporates pretty fast... as you can see on the corners of the curly maple one....

The cherry & ebony I made just because... waiting for the hinges. I'll be done with these over the weekend... that'll be four - two of the four are sold.... Next week, I have to start on one - confirmed and have a few inquiries pending...

Think I'll go down and start some tray work - get ready to get these out of the shop and make room for some more!

Thanks for all the interest & support guys....










Well, I was going for the 1/8" strip of ebony in this one... but, I bobbled when cutting off the lid... so, I had to trim it down a tad... bobbling and saw blades are not a good combination.










Here are the other two currently... I'm sort of at a stand still until I get the hinges I need... waiting for the US Mail to bring 'em on....

Bird's Eye Maple & Ebony - going to Jenady (Jim) in MO. Jim ordered this one with a lid stay installed... one of the "extras" available.










And finally - the Walnut - this one is the "basic model". This humidor will also be available...when finished.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow beautiful work


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

The prototype is finished.... and have posted the finished humidor and my experience of the evening on a new thread.... You can see the finished walnut box *here at this thread.*

Any future posts regarding any of the other humidor builds will be posted over in the *Retailer/For Profit Sales Forum* - cuz... that's what I hope to be...

Hope to see ya'll over there.....

Thanks for all the support and comments..... it was fun.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Seriously Cool brother!!! I think i see myself spending more $$ soon


----------



## SmokinGun22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow amazing pictures and details posted here! Ran across this thread while looking for ideas as I flesh out the details of a cabinet humidor I plan to build this summer with my father-in-law. Just wanted to take the opportunity to compliment you. Some really amazing design ideas you have there.
:thumb:


----------

